# Wifi router setting guideline



## sumangh01 (Jun 12, 2014)

Guys, I am using Meghbala broadband service from my local cable operator. Speed and service are good. Few days ago I bought a Wifi router (D Link). To receive the internet through Wifi I configured it as Static IP option (as per my friend's advice). Where I need to put the IP address, Subnet mask, default gateway, DNS and Alternate DNS. Whereas to login the system still I need to open my browser where I need to put my user id and password. that means to access the wifi I need to on my computer and open my browser.
Is there any other way so that i don't need to open my computer just power on the Wifi router and access WiFi.
If any other information required please let me know. Awaiting any suggestion, help from seniors.


----------

